# Pictures of the Pack



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thought I'd share some photos of the dogs!

Dolly (15 years old):

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v282/fevershakes/dolly01.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v282/fevershakes/dolly03-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v282/fevershakes/dolly02.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v282/fevershakes/dolly03.jpg

Conan (2 years old):

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v282/fevershakes/herding3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v282/fevershakes/herding1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v282/fevershakes/conan03.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v282/fevershakes/conan02.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v282/fevershakes/conan03-1.jpg


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Awwww! Dolly is cute! Your Corgi sure looks like he's having lots of fun!! :smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice photos, thank you for sharing.

I love the corgi action shots!


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks to you both. Conan is exactly the dog I wanted - active like me! We have a lot of fun together.

Dolly and I have fun too. But she's more my relaxing, reading a book while petting her to relax partner due to her old age. She's great for a nice peaceful walk too


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

awwwww. got anymore!
I love herding dogs, and senior dogs. Dolly is a good lookin ol gal


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks! I have TONS more, haha. You have a beautiful pup. Do you herd?

I'm in class right now (bad me on the internet) so I will upload more photos soon when I get a chance, and maybe some video of us herding. We just switched trainers so I'm planning on getting MUCH better at it. My videos now are a little embarrassing :redface:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome herding pictures! Its great to see such a little guy out there showin' the sheep who's boss! Looks like fun...I'm sure if he spent time with out "herd" he would be showing them who's boss and where they all belong LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

:biggrin:LOVE the pictures, thanks for sharing them!!
Your cocker is a pretty little lady. I'm in the process of adopting a bling 5 year old cocker, and hoping he and Grissom can be buddies. 
As you already know, I just LOVE pemmies to death, so of course the pics of handsome Conan are fantastic to me!


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Herding is a BLAST! Seriously one of my favorite things to do.

Corgipaws, that's amazing that you're adopting a blind CS. The breed will forever have a place in my heart because of Dolly. What a blessing to have people so willing to take on the disabled dogs who would not otherwise find a home. I am definitely looking forward to hearing about this new family member of yours


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are great! :biggrin:
I love the fact that you have the crazy active dog who obviously is having fun telling the sheep what to do, AND you have the dog that when you come home from a long day, wants to sit and relax with you!!
Best of both worlds!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

conansmom said:


> Thanks everyone! Herding is a BLAST! Seriously one of my favorite things to do.
> 
> Corgipaws, that's amazing that you're adopting a blind CS. The breed will forever have a place in my heart because of Dolly. What a blessing to have people so willing to take on the disabled dogs who would not otherwise find a home. I am definitely looking forward to hearing about this new family member of yours


Well I will let you know as soon as the rescue actually calls me! I'm on day three of camping out next to the phone and going totally nuts in the process. 
I've never had a cocker before, and I''ve never had a blind dog before, so I'm hoping it's a great learning experience, and not too much to chew. I REALLY hope he and Grissom can be buddies. Griss is suprisingly very mellow, and I think he could use another more mellow dog to hang out with. Annie, my Boxer, is about as crazy as they come.


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Dolly was really active (though not as active as Conan) when she was younger. At 15 we just go for short, slow walks now. But she's still got her energy. It really is the best of both worlds.

She's a stubborn little stinker though.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Dolly has that just sweetness to her! You can just see how loving she is!:smile:
Conan is that rambunctious active pup with alot of spunk to him!:smile:
Cute pups cute pics! :biggrin:


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks! Dolly really is a sweetheart. My favorite thing is that she always wants to be in the same room with us. I leave a pillow on my floor when I'm getting ready in the morning (I have mirrored closet doors so I do hair/make up in there) and she sleeps on it until I leave. Then she goes back to her regular doggie bed. Such a Doll 

Conan is only cuddly on his own terms, but that's okay too.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

conansmom said:


> Conan is only cuddly on his own terms, but that's okay too.


Haha, I think Corgi's do EVERYTHING on their own terms.


----------

